# Transmisor y Repector de RF  4 canales



## alpdruck (Nov 12, 2007)

Hola,    me he leido  bastantes post del foro sobre este tema, pero nadie propone algo claro ,lo unico que necesito es un esquema o algun link en donde se proporcione unos buenos diagramas de receptor y tranmisor (FM)  de 4 canales como minimo. todo esto para controlar un pequeño Robot de proyecto universitario.si alguien tiene esta información de antemano mil gracias!


ATTE
Alpdruck


----------



## kakaroto (Dic 13, 2007)

Hola alpdruck, esto haciendo un transmisor de RF de 200mW de 1 a 10 canales con un alcanze de aprox. 200m.
El circuito del transmisor tiene un multivibrador astable y un oscilador de RF de 27 y 72MHz 
La frecuencia de los canales oscila entre 200 y 2500hz y depende de la resistencia de los  trimpot que polarizan la base de lo BC548[/list][/url]
Para agregar mas filtros tenes que hacer el mismo


----------



## mabauti (Dic 13, 2007)

kakaroto sería bueno que postearas el esquema por si algunos mas les interesa


----------



## kakaroto (Dic 14, 2007)

ahi tienen el transmisor , este tiene soahi tienen el transmisor , este tiene solo 5 canales pero se le puede agregar hasta 5 mas 
los transistores Q1 y Q2 pueden ser BC548 y Q3 puede ser BF494 o si se quiere se puede usar el 2N2218 para una mayor potencia pero tambien se debe reducir en un 50% el valor de las resistencias de esa parte


----------



## kakaroto (Dic 14, 2007)

hola, para los interesados aca tiene este receptpr sencillo de 10 canales


----------



## mabauti (Dic 14, 2007)

Muy buenos circuitos el problema es que valores tienen  L1, CV y XRF, ?

Transmisor




Receptor


----------



## kakaroto (Dic 14, 2007)

con respecto a L1 esta está formada por 5 espiras de alambre barnizado 24 o 26 si se hubiese elegido la frecuencia de 72MHz. Si la frecuencia fuera de 27MHz la bobina tendria 11 vueltas del mismo alambre(sin necesidad de nucleo)
Por otro lado, el choque de radiofrecuencia está formado por unas 50 vueltas de almbre fino en un palito de 2 o 3cm de diámetro (las espiras pueden o no estar ordenadas)
CV es un trimer comun de 10 a 50pF aproximadamente (no es necesario que tenga obligatoriamente este valoor, sino que ronde entre esos dos límites)


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 15, 2007)

Kakaroto: ¿ya lo armaste?


----------



## kakaroto (Dic 15, 2007)

arme el transmisor de 7 canales y el modulo receptor, lo que me falta hacer son los 7 filtros; 
Para verificar si funcionaba bien conecte la salida del modulo receptor a un amplificador y lo provaba con el transmisor, lo que me costo bastente fue ajustar los trimer y los trimpot de cada canal, pero funciono bien una ves ajusrtado todo.

Lo que todabia no se es que si la frecuencia de cada canal es la que calcule ya que con el amplificador lo unico que hace  es un chillido


----------



## la ciencia (Dic 15, 2007)

tengo una duda y es que no entiendo el receptor por que no veo las 10 salidas que dices que tiene el circuito

gracias.


----------



## kakaroto (Dic 15, 2007)

la ciencia, el circuito receptor que puse solo responde a un canal debido a que posee solo un filtro el cual activa el relé K1. Si se quiere poner 7 salidas lo que tenes que hacer es construir 7 filtros iguales, pero cambiando el valor de  C1 y C2 (C1=C2)



Aca hay algunos valor que podes usar:
Canal 1 220Hz C1=C2=22nF
Canal 2 300Hz C1=C2=18nF
Canal 3 550Hz C1=C2=12nF
Canal 4 1kHz C1=C2=6.8nF
Canal 5 1.8kHz C1=C2=3.3nF


----------



## la ciencia (Dic 16, 2007)

pero no hay una forma mas facil de hacer los filtros

podrias darme la formula para las frecuencias


----------



## chelos (Oct 8, 2008)

Te hago una consulta, tu que tipo de señal necesitas!? te pregunto porque yo lo armé, me resulto para un proyecto pero el problema que tuve, es sencilla, modula en Amplitud. Si por alguna razón ingresara alguna otra señal o bien alguna interferencia modificaria la amplitud. tenlo en cuenta.


----------



## joaking (Dic 9, 2008)

mabauti una pregunta, que integrados usas?


----------



## joaking (Dic 9, 2008)

una pregunta, en los planos no nombra los integrados, me podrian decir cuales son? gracias.


----------



## gabrielcalderon (Ene 2, 2009)

hola este para que no se compliquen con los filtros ya hay un intregado que hace todo el trabajo solo es configurar un capacitor y una resistencia y listo bajense el data sheet del LM567 alli se lo dan masticadito


----------



## rubencito1 (Feb 23, 2009)

gracias por los datos, una vez pense armar algo parecido


----------



## napoleon (Feb 26, 2009)

como estas espero que bien nesecito ayuda tengo un proyecto el cual quiero controlar puertas atravez de un teclado para introdusir un codigo y si es el correcto mandarlo por la transmisión inalambrica a una frecuencia de 27 MHz es lo que me recomendaron, bueno no puedo realizar es el transmisor y el reseptor cual circuito seria el indicado a esa frecuencia si alguien pudirea por favor darme alguan pautapara diseñarlo les agradeceria mucho


----------



## soschorni (Feb 26, 2009)

yo la verdad que siempre pienso en hacer un receptor y un emisor de rediofrecuencia, pero mi problema es que no me salen las bobinas, alguna recomendacion?


----------



## Gradmaster (Mar 13, 2009)

usa esta formula y un buen calibrador o pie de rey, a mi me ha funcionado bastante bien.


L(uH)=0.001 * (Diametro)^2 * (Numero de espiras)^2
          _______________________________________

              longitud de la bobina + (0,45 * Diametro)


y con la bobina de XRF o choque de RF, yo uso las comerciales o las que estan hechas por un pedazo de alambre esmaltado y una perla de ferrita.

saludos y exito.


----------



## Osnel (Mar 28, 2009)

Que tal.
Hay algunas cosas basicas que no entiendo me podrian aclarar estas dudas por ejemplo:

* De que depende la disatancia de propagacion de la senial transmitida
* si quiero controlar un o unos dispositivos electronicos estos debera usar un canal diferente?
* que modo de transmision es mejor FM o AM
* los filtro que funcion tienen.
* es necesario hacer un embobinado para cada canal


----------



## albermillan69 (Abr 30, 2009)

Cualesd son los circuitos finales? este proyecto me gusta!


----------



## unleased! (May 6, 2009)

Los circuitos ya estan posteados!
La idea mejor explicada se encuentra aquí:
http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/3notas/nota04-1.htm
Saludos.


----------



## serch2708 (Feb 18, 2010)

kakaroto dijo:


> con respecto a L1 esta está formada por 5 espiras de alambre barnizado 24 o 26 si se hubiese elegido la frecuencia de 72MHz. Si la frecuencia fuera de 27MHz la bobina tendria 11 vueltas del mismo alambre(sin necesidad de nucleo)
> Por otro lado, el choque de radiofrecuencia está formado por unas 50 vueltas de almbre fino en un palito de 2 o 3cm de diámetro (las espiras pueden o no estar ordenadas)
> CV es un trimer comun de 10 a 50pF aproximadamente (no es necesario que tenga obligatoriamente este valoor, sino que ronde entre esos dos límites)



bueno yo *QU*iero hacer un radio a control remotoa traves del puerto serial pero no me metere a lo de la programacion ni nada,   yo *QU*iero utilizar este cicuito y solo sustituir
S1, S2, S3, S4, S5, con las salidas del puerto serial estaria bien? y ademas *QU*iero agregarle otras 3 para tener en total 8, como deberia poner las resistencias variables con los otros 3 *QU*e voy a agregar y perdonen mi ignorancia pero apenas estoy empezando con esto  gracias por su ayuda


----------



## jaljz (Mar 18, 2010)

estoy construyendo tambien el circuito y tengo una pregunta ¿que es lo q*UE* debo conectar al final para poder probar el receptor? e leido y me dice q*UE* un amplificador no etiendo q*UE* clase de amplificador se debe conetar se puede un parlante de pc? gracias de ante mano


----------



## miosh (Abr 23, 2010)

hola a todos tengo una duda yo necesito hacerme un rcctorpra un teclado que funciona con radio  frecuencia alguno conose algun diagrama que me ayude ue se por coneccion usb 
gracias


----------



## lubeck (Abr 23, 2010)

Saludos miosh...
te podria servir este link
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/143355/HOLTEK/HT82K95E.html
es el chip que utiliza un teclado inhalambrico.... que tengo descompuesto....

aunque yo te recomiendo que mejor te compre uno, yo creo que seria mas economico y mas facil que construirlo.... rondan sobre de los 30usd los de microsoft.... y 40usd los de logitech


----------



## musulganster (May 15, 2010)

kakaroto yo tambien tengo una duda.. perdona mi ingnorancia pero en el circuito receptor no veo la salida ( ya que vos le dijiste a la ciencia que era de un solo canal) ,, y si kiero que sea de mas canales tengo que hacer mas circuitos iguales a ese pero cambiando los valores de C1 y C2? gracias


----------



## musulganster (May 16, 2010)

tengo una duda kakarota.. dijiste que el receptor que publicaste responde a un solo canal ya que tiene un solo filtro.. mi duda es si se puede poner los capacitores que vs decis Canal 1 220Hz C1=C2=22nF
Canal 2 300Hz C1=C2=18nF
Canal 3 550Hz C1=C2=12nF
Canal 4 1kHz C1=C2=6.8nF
Canal 5 1.8kHz C1=C2=3.3nF   es paralelo con C1 y C2 del circuito para no armar todas plaquetas diferentes.. gracias


----------



## randall (May 17, 2010)

hola amigos, me ha sido de gran ayuda su informacion, estoy buscando un sistema asi y de veras que tiene muchas opciones para trabajar, pero quisiera que me ayudaran con algo, y es quiero agregarle mas potencia a mi circuito, y no se como ponersela, la idea es que cubra un area de 500m con obstaculos y conun buen nivel de señal, quisiera saber si me pueden dar una ayuda o decirme como puedo colocarlo o hacer, muchas gracias.


----------



## stan (Jun 14, 2010)

hola estoy en 3º año de la secundaria y pretendo armar un autito a control remoto a radio frecuencia con 5 canales. 
la duda que tengo, kakaroto, es que modificar del receptor para que hayan 5 salidas?

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/5212/rxdj0.gif

el filtro del receptor va desde r1 hasta antes del c3? agregando otro circuito integrado y demas?
o a que te referis? disculpa la ignorancia pero es que apenas empiezo con este tema de la radiofracuencia?

si me podes ayudar te lo agradeceria mas aun


----------



## lordc (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola buenas noches!! tengo unas dudas bien especificas sobre este proyecto, estuve leyendo sobre enviar estos tonos por medio de RF, h estado indagando un poco y estoy interesado en mandar una señal analogica (0 a 10 V) por medio de este transmisor, para lo cual uso el LM331 (datasheet) , que en el emisor me va a ayudar a convertir el voltaje en frecuencia, mientras que en el receptor hara el trabajo inverso, mi duda va a como deberia conectar la salida de mi ckt generador para que pueda ser modulado y finalmente poder enviarlo.

Tambien les comento que he simulado el circuito en proteus isis y nada de nada, lo pase a livewire y tampoco :S, tengo miedo cualquier ayuda la agradecere muchisimo.

Gracias!!


----------



## christian0123 (Jul 23, 2010)

alguno de ustedes ya ha probado este circuito?


----------



## loren03 (Ago 24, 2010)

esto me podria servir para armar un carro?


----------



## Isasu (Sep 17, 2010)

hola:
tienen idea de cuales son los valores de los transistores del receptor?


----------



## burger (Ene 9, 2011)

mabauti dijo:


> Muy buenos circuitos el problema es que valores tienen  L1, CV y XRF, ?
> 
> Transmisor
> 
> ...



amigo muchas gracias mira si no te es mucha molestias me podrias dar la lista de componentes que nesecito para el receptor y emisor ??? y podrias esplicar por ejemplo donde se engancharian motores en el caso de que tea un auto a control remoto??????  por favor me podrian responder aca y a mi correo  Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com

burger

muchas gracias




burger


----------



## christian0123 (Ene 10, 2011)

en el receptor se muestra el relvo!! es en ste donde deberias porne el motor11


----------



## Cacho (Ene 11, 2011)

burger dijo:


> amigo muchas gracias mira si no te es mucha molestias me podrias dar la lista de componentes que nesecito para el receptor y emisor ??? y podrias esplicar por ejemplo donde se engancharian motores en el caso de que tea un auto a control remoto??????  por favor me podrian responder aca y a mi correo  Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> burger


Un link (ya eliminado) a una web en la que (¡oh, sorpresa!) un tal Burger es uno de los dueños y un mail personal, ambos para que te manden respuestas... No, así no vamos a ningún lado.

No uses el foro para tratar de conseguir información por vías privadas, eso es una práctica muy desagradable.
Si querés la lista de ocmponentes, nada más necesitás sentarte con un lápiz y un papel y ponerte a hacerla. No es nada difícil.

Y si no terinás de entender cómo es que se conectan los motores quiere decir que no tenés idea de cómo funciona. En ese caso te sugiero no armar esto.

Saludos.


----------



## sjuan (Ene 23, 2011)

no lo entienden, el trasmisor y el receptor trabajan por un solo canal, lo que susede es que por ese canal se pueden enviar varias frecuencias o tonos, por eso en el receptor puedes conectar un amplificador que sonara con una frecuencia dada por las resestencias de cada uno de los supuestos canales, y para tener algo parecido a los cuatro canales deben utilizar cuatro detectores de tono que se activan cuando el receptor recibe el tono o canal espesifico para el cual se construyen 




kakaroto dijo:


> la ciencia, el circuito receptor que puse solo responde a un canal debido a que posee solo un filtro el cual activa el relé K1. Si se quiere poner 7 salidas lo que tenes que hacer es construir 7 filtros iguales, pero cambiando el valor de  C1 y C2 (C1=C2)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PD: por lo menos para esto que hablan, frecuencia=tono=canal, y filtro=detector detono, OK

PD2:mejor miren  si en su ciudad se consiguen los modulos ht12e yht12d y los  los materiales de aqui, y no se maten mas la cabeza estos si son cuatro canales.

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_RFLink.htm


----------



## phavlo (Feb 1, 2011)

Si muchachos, busquen información sobre emisores y receptores con módulos de RF (tws y rws) con encoders (HT12E) y decoders (HT12D) que les sera mucho mas fácil, mas barato, lo tendrán en menos tiempo, menos placas para armar y en placas mas chicas... les sugiero que busquen en el foro el tema de "carrito a control remoto" y el de "mi robot exapodo radio controlado", esos temas están bien detallados con informes de los funcionamientos de los circuitos y hasta con videos de muestra..

En el link que dejo sjuan, en el mens anterior esta muy bien detallado. Acuerdensen que los modulos tienen que trabajar a la misma frecuencia ya que los venden con diferentes frecuencias de trabajo...
418.00Mhz, 433.99Mhz (creo) y me parece que algunas mas...


----------



## haifer (Mar 31, 2011)

Buenas tardes, alguien tiene alguna referencia de un integrado ocircuito comercial Rf bidirecciona que sea fasil de conseguir.


----------



## R0dr1 (May 5, 2011)

kakaroto, te anduvo el circuito al final????la bobina L1 es de 3 mm o 3 cm?????he mirado tu circuito y tiene algunas diferencias con el origianl


----------



## hericlark (May 5, 2011)

hola *alpdruck* que es lo que piensas controlar con estos cuatro canales? si son motores no te compliques tanto solo compra los modulos transmisor y receptor de rf que estan baratos, y haciendo bien el circuito puedes controlar cuantos canales quieras, bueno creo que un maximo de 206 pero no estoy seguro.

yo tambien ando haciendo lo mismo quiero hacer un robot con brazo robotico y camara inalambrica todos los detalles sobre la construccion del transmisor y receptor estan aqui mismo en el foro es cuestion de buscar aqui el link:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/carrito-control-remoto-42229/


----------



## edhin (Oct 3, 2011)

Aqui hay una pagina donde puedes encontrar distintos transmisores y receptores simples de varios canales: http://talkingelectronics.com/projects/27MHz Transmitters/27MHzLinks-1.html


----------

